# voip applications for iPhone 3g?



## w...b (Feb 11, 2008)

so far i have seen 
iCall - Free Phone Calls and Truphone - Cheap & Free International Mobile Phone Calls 

I dont want to jailbreak this phone and void warranty. Has anyone else see any companies creating a voip app for iPhone? 

currently i have the rogers to rogers free plan and 200 day time minutes. Since most of my family has Bell i would use VoiP to call them when I have a Wifi connection. 

thanks

w...b


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I just downloaded a free Voip App from iTunes called Truphone. I haven't tried it yet since I can't sync my iPhone at the moment without my cable which is at home. I was hoping to try it this weekend while in San Francisco.


----------



## w...b (Feb 11, 2008)

nice. well tell me how it goes. i was thinking about getting it as well. but icall will release its version to the app store soon as well.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

fring has a VoIP client for the iPhone. Unfortunately, it doesn't work on the 2.0 firmware and requires a jailbreak.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Considering the price of wireless data these days, wouldn't it be cheaper and more convenient just to make a regular phone call? Of course, it may be cheaper if you can find a free wireless hotspot, however, VOIP sounds like garbage, and one spends half the time fooling around with it to get the message that you could get in a quarter of the time by just calling in the first place...


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

EvanPitts said:


> Considering the price of wireless data these days, wouldn't it be cheaper and more convenient just to make a regular phone call? Of course, it may be cheaper if you can find a free wireless hotspot, however, VOIP sounds like garbage, and one spends half the time fooling around with it to get the message that you could get in a quarter of the time by just calling in the first place...


True. It's probably not for the every day, average user. For those who enjoy fiddling with technical stuff, it's great.

I would love it because at home I could make cheap (free or very low cost) phone calls, especially long distance across Canada. It would also benefit me while I'm at church (which is several times a week). My church is an older building with brick and aluminum walls; cell phones rarely work inside. But we do have wifi setup throughout the building. It would be nice to know I could still make calls without a cell signal.


----------

